# Help our adopted country men.



## pinkfloyd2310 (Feb 9, 2012)

I saw a website advertizing for volunteer's in rayong. Somewhat suspisious.. I debated there calling themselvs a company when it shoud be a charity.To which was hurl abuse at by one guy who did apologise the next day..However i am looking bot like minded men like myself to help organise fund raiser's with music and food and all kind's of charitable partie's..Something my family and i would do on a regular basis..We have made Thaialnd our home now let us show our addopted family just what the farang is made of..Contact me anytime for ideas events all idea's will be looked at i could also do with one or two helpers in a while..thank you all your great people..


----------

